# Tube amp feedback



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

I don't know too much about tube amps, so this may be a basic question. 

I have a Traynor YCV40WR and having a bit of feedback issues with it. When I play on the gain channel, if I turn the volume to around 3 or 4 I get high pitched feedback even when I'm not playing. My gain is between 0-3. I'm playing an ES 335 with humbuckers and plugged through a few pedals (Korg Pitch Black>Ibanez TS-7>Boss SD-1>Boss CE-5>Ibanez DE-7 all linked with a PowerAll). None of the pedals are on when I get the feedback and I don't have a problem with my clean channel. It happens at home and at my friends' houses when we jam.

Any ideas why this is happening? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

this may be a too obvious response...but could it be standing too close to the amp with that semi hollow your'e playing?///pls ignore if you've already ruled that out.


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

That's what I thought, so I moved around my basement, but maybe not far enough. Unfortunately, my space is tight, so maybe the amp is more sensitive than I'm used to and I have to be further from it. I'll play around with it more...


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

It might be a bad tube in the pre-amp section. They can go microphonic over time. Try the amp with a sold body guitar to see if the same thing occurs. If it is the guitar, keep your back to the amp to shield the body from the sound pressure. Also semi-hollow guitars are not an ideal choice for high gain.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

gt90 said:


> Unfortunately, my space is tight



this could be the problem...if the space is tight...its just feeding itself!

or conversely...are your pickups microphonic?

but my money is on the space being too small with too much volume/gain


----------



## gt90 (May 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the replies and pointing me in the directions to check out. Looked up a bunch of info on the internets.

I'll be moving my amp to another part of the house and see how it is, tap test the amp tubes and pick-ups.

Cheers


----------



## Geriatricrocker (Jul 20, 2009)

Some pickups are more sensitive than others as well, I had the same amp and used it with an ES335 copy with metal covered humbuckers, there wa feedback on the bridge pickup that had been boosted for treblt, but on open humbuckers, less treble less feedback. Somw will also get feedback from the reverb if the setting is too high, it picks up vibrations from the speaker. Also using the gain channel with a second gain-boosting device will also increase feedback. Yourposition related to the amp also matters, you should be at a 45 degree angle to the front of your amp, preferably facing away from it for least feedback.


----------

